# Happy Thanksgiving 2014 Everyone!



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*I just want to wish everyone here at HF a Very Happy Thanksgiving Day!

I'm heading out of town to visit relatives and I wanted to take this time to remind everyone what this day is for.....a day to give thanks! I know that with all that is going on right now in the country and the world it may sometimes seem like.....why?

But you know what? I wouldn't trade with anyone to live anywhere else in this world but here. I still believe this is the best country in the world to live in, even with all the faults it may have. As we're all enjoying this holiday with family, friends and loved ones, just take a moment, look around you and take it all in that you and your family have made it through another year.

Please drive safely to where ever you go for the holiday, and I wish to you all.....
A Very Happy Thanksgiving Day! 
*_


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Back'atcha! I'd probably live in Switzerland, Saint Croix or Cabo,..

Happy early thanksgiving everyone! I'll be neck deep in a turkey smoke and beer tomorrow so I might not pop on.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving! I wish everyone safe traveling and a belly full of turkey!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hope you all have a safe and happy Tday!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Happy Thanksgiving Randy, and to all of my forum friends. When I think about things in my life I am thankful for, all of you guys are high up on the list. I wish you moist turkey, velvety gravy and mashed potatoes with no lumps, plus all the wonderful things that make the day so special. I raise my glass to you and yours and wish you fair winds and following seas.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

Happy Turkey Day to all my American friends... 

Enjoy... and be safe!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


> Happy thanksgiving everyone!


STEALING!

Happy Thanksgiving All!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

ooooooomg, I ate to much. But it was really good.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Dear God, me too... FOOD COMA


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

"To commemorate a past event you kill and eat an animal. It's a ritual sacrifice. With pie."

I'm OK with that.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone! I hope you've all had a great day!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## ghostgirl (Oct 21, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving yall


----------

